# Our Kitty Family



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

8 days old and we have open eyes!

I thought I would share a few shots taken tonight while my hubby changed the bedding.

*Itty saying hi!*









*Itty Meditating :lol:*









*Tinks playing sweet and innocent!*









*Cain making out he ain't so vain!*









*Siblings all huddled up, though I'm not sure Cain is impressed by being the only boy!*









*And finally, my little kitty family all together *







You found me! 









Thanks for looking  xxx


----------



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

absoloutly stunning! my heart melted! beautiful little kitty family <3
may I ask, what camera do you have? fantastic pictures!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I use a Canon 40D DSLR and in these a 18-55mm lens  Glad you like them!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Absolutely amazing pictures!!! 

I adore Itty :001_wub: and Cain's photo is great with his paw up! The piccie of them all together is so funny! Cain's face is so grumpy! Lol!! 

You must be so proud of them all. xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks  I am very proud!

Cain doesn't look impressed at all does he? :lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Thanks  I am very proud!
> 
> Cain doesn't look impressed at all does he? :lol:


Its so funny! The piccie could be entered in a competition for the grumpiest kitten :lol: :lol:

Its like he is thinking ''all the queens around there is no room for this king'' LOL!!!! :lol:

His face really is a picture! Gorgeous though! xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics..:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: lovely pics


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are brilliant pictures, and what cute kittens just gorgeous.xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

one of the most beautiful kittens are bsh kittens especially at about 5 weeks old


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I know  I can't wait until they are a little bigger! They have already taken over my Flickr :lol:

Thanks


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww they are soo gorgeous. It's great to watch them develop isn't it!

D xx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow they are beautfull


----------



## snail_love (May 10, 2010)

awwwwwwwww, me and my mum awwwwed at every photo especially the last one!!! htese are soooooo sweet!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks all  I promise there will be loads more to come :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Aurelia said:


> Thanks all  I promise there will be loads more to come :lol:


good, we need loads more.:thumbup:..:lol:..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awwwww I can tell ya that made me smile :thumbup: soooooo cute !! :001_wub:


----------

